# Work permit with police clearance requirement



## dave_c (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi everyone

My wife's work permit expires in May next year, I am a South African and she has been here since 2012 (married since last year).

The work permit she received in 2013 has a condition stating "to provide police clearance within 6 months". We queried the agent who assisted us and he said that it is only required when we reapply. However I called VFS and they confirmed we were supposed to provide the police clearance when we received the permit. The immigration agent in Cape Town has since closed his practice and is not answering my calls or sms's. 

We do not know what to do now as an application for work will probably be declined now and we are not sure if going the spouse permit with work endorsement route will work either. We have heard horror stories of people being declared undesirable and being deported because of this sort of thing and we are starting to stress now.

Any advice for us will be appreciated.


----------



## kaz0102 (May 6, 2014)

Hi dave c

I'm not sure if anyone has got back to you on your post above, but I'll try to shed some light on my experience with police clearance...

I suggest your wife goes to your nearest police station asap to get her finger prints taken and get information about how to apply for police clearance. 

It costs about R95 to get the finger prints, then the police station should tell you where to send the forms they give you to apply for the full police clearance certificate. 

It takes about 6 weeks to get full police clearance and it will be valid for 6 months.

If your wife has her work permit I think you should be ok, but maybe get the clearance just incase. Then when you have to reapply make sure you have a valid clearance again. 

I don't think you should have any problems. Normally if there is a problem DHA won't grant any visa or permit without the police clearance. 

Good luck!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

dave_c said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My wife's work permit expires in May next year, I am a South African and she has been here since 2012 (married since last year).
> 
> ...


Hi dave_c

This could be a problem. I suggest submitting an application for a renewal asap, with new police clearances etc. They may reject your wife's application on the basis of not providing a police clearance within the requested time frame for her current visa. They may not. Perhaps get duplicates of all documents used in the renewal, just incase your wife needs to fly home and submit at an embassy. Alternatively, you could perhaps try and obtain a letter of good cause (as to why the police clearance was not submitted in time) from Home Affairs first, before submitting the application.


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

But I suggest you reapply, i know of a similar case but renewer was granted, just apply b4 the 60days, you should be good, VFS people are amongst the most untrained professionally. I have seen people even submit weeks to expiry of their visa recently and still got the visa. So godlike. Just apply early to give you ample time out.


----------

